# Power issue RCA Flat Panel TV



## Professor Freak (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a free manual for an RCA D52W19 Flat Panel TV? Or can anyone tell me where I can locate the flyback and what it looks like as all my research points to the flyback as being the source of my power problem. It is a 2004 RCA D52W19 Flat Panel TV. Chassis # ITC222. Any help I can get with this problem would be greatly appreciated. TY :4-dontkno


----------



## n5pod51 (Jan 26, 2011)

what is the trouble.


----------



## n5pod51 (Jan 26, 2011)

off/on power issue maybe bad caps (cp150,120,114,220)---cp150 use 25 volt cap. Try tvrepairkits


----------

